# MacGyver: Nach Kritik - Pilotfolge des Serien-Reboots wird neu gedreht



## Knusperferkel (18. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *MacGyver: Nach Kritik - Pilotfolge des Serien-Reboots wird neu gedreht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: MacGyver: Nach Kritik - Pilotfolge des Serien-Reboots wird neu gedreht


----------



## Anevay (18. Juni 2016)

Hmm...schon die Idee an sich einen Reboot dieser Serie zu machen, ist irgendwie seltsam, weil MacGyver einfach immer MacGyver mit Richard Dean Anderson bleiben wird... 

Gerade daran hinkt das neue Konzept für mich - den Darsteller von MacGyver finde ich nämlich wenig überzeugend. Aus einem Mid-30er einen Jungspund mit Langhaarfrisur zu machen, ist, ähm, eine eigenartige Idee. Ich glaube das wird nix :-/


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2016)

wenn wir Glück haben wird das Ding wieder nicht verkauft


----------



## Phone (18. Juni 2016)

Anevay schrieb:


> Hmm...schon die Idee an sich einen Reboot dieser Serie zu machen, ist irgendwie seltsam, weil MacGyver einfach immer MacGyver mit Richard Dean Anderson bleiben wird...
> 
> Gerade daran hinkt das neue Konzept für mich - den Darsteller von MacGyver finde ich nämlich wenig überzeugend. Aus einem Mid-30er einen Jungspund mit Langhaarfrisur zu machen, ist, ähm, eine eigenartige Idee. Ich glaube das wird nix :-/



Die Serie neu aufleben zu lassen würde funktionieren aber NICHT SOOOO

Da ist ja alles schlecht...DER Cast, die Aufmachung, die doofen Sprüche. Das hatte man alles schon im Trailer und war ne Katastrophe.
Sie sollten das gedrehte gleich in das selbe Loch werfen in dem sie den neune Ghostbuster auch werfen werden!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juni 2016)

Gab doch schon ein Reboot. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H94vSQK8CIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Chyio (18. Juni 2016)

Reboots von Serien sind fürn Ar$ch...MacGyver ist und bleibt R.D.Anderson.  Genauso wie es von Stargate der Serie ein Reboot geben soll.... Stargate ist und bleibt R.D.Anderson.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (18. Juni 2016)

Der Typ ist erstmal viiiel zu jung, dann kommt er total überheblich rüber und zu guter letzt noch diese miesen, auf krampfhaft cool gemachten Sprüche.


----------



## Pherim (18. Juni 2016)

Warten wir's ab... Star Trek hat drei Pilotfilme gebraucht, bevor es in Serie gegangen ist... wobei genau genommen keiner davon schlecht war, im Gegenteil, die ersten beiden (The Cage und Where No Man has Gone Before) wurden als zu komplex für das Publikum angesehen. Kann ich mir hier eher nicht vorstellen. ;D

Aber hey, ich wünsche dieser Serie hier jetzt nicht, dass sie baden geht, klar Reboots können nerven, aber das Original bleibt nun mal das Original. Wenn's gut läuft schön, und wenn nicht dann wird es eben wieder vergessen.


----------



## Evermore1982 (18. Juni 2016)

mit der alten Mukke würde das was werden


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Warten wir's ab... Star Trek hat drei Pilotfilme gebraucht, bevor es in Serie gegangen ist... wobei genau genommen keiner davon schlecht war, im Gegenteil, die ersten beiden (The Cage und Where No Man has Gone Before) wurden als zu komplex für das Publikum angesehen. Kann ich mir hier eher nicht vorstellen. ;D



Schmarn?
Ich weiß nicht welche Quelle du hast, ich würde die nur niemals mehr nutzen wenn die Falsche Dinge schreiben!
The Cage war vielleicht der erste Pilot Film, aber der Rest stimmt hinten und Vorne nicht, vorallem weil Die SPitze des Eisbergs der Zweite Pilot war, der nur Hinterher als dritte Reguläre Folge gesendet wurde, aber das auch nur weil man nicht der Meinung war, das es auch eine gute Erste Folge sei


----------



## Emke (18. Juni 2016)

Chyio schrieb:


> Reboots von Serien sind fürn Ar$ch...MacGyver ist und bleibt R.D.Anderson.  Genauso wie es von Stargate der Serie ein Reboot geben soll.... Stargate ist und bleibt R.D.Anderson.


Ben Browder (Cameron Mitchell) hat aber seine Sache auch gut gemacht später  und Stargate Atlantis war auch sehr Gut.


----------



## Odin333 (18. Juni 2016)

> Auch fast der komplette Cast wird neu ausgewählt...


Sehr gute Idee!




> ...einzig Lucas Till in der Rolle des jungen MacGyver bleibt vertreten.


Ach du liebe Zeit! Mir fällt kein Schauspieler ein, der unpassender und unsympathischer und generell viel zu jung in dieser Rolle ist.

Mit dem Hauptdarsteller wird auch der dritte, vierte und fünfte Pilotfilm nichts.


----------



## Pherim (18. Juni 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Schmarn?
> Ich weiß nicht welche Quelle du hast, ich würde die nur niemals mehr nutzen wenn die Falsche Dinge schreiben!
> The Cage war vielleicht der erste Pilot Film, aber der Rest stimmt hinten und Vorne nicht, vorallem weil Die SPitze des Eisbergs der Zweite Pilot war, der nur Hinterher als dritte Reguläre Folge gesendet wurde, aber das auch nur weil man nicht der Meinung war, das es auch eine gute Erste Folge sei



Ok, Entschuldigung, der exakte Grund, warum "Spitze des Eisbergs"/"Where No Man Has Gone Before" nicht als erste Folge gesendet wurde, war mir nicht mehr geläufig, aber dass es der zweite zwar hab ich doch geschrieben? Aber ok, technisch gesehen war "The Man Trap"/"Das Letzte seiner Art" kein Pilotfilm, das gebe ich zu, sondern als reguläre Folge gedreht. Ja, ok, nächstes Mal prüfe ich die Fakten nochmal bevor ich mich auf vage erinnertes berufe.  Ein bisschen freundlicher kann man aber schon darauf hinweisen.
Ach ja, und ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Duden du hast, aber ich würde den nie wieder benutzen, wenn der falsche Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Interpunktion hat. 



Chyio schrieb:


> Reboots von Serien sind fürn Ar$ch...MacGyver ist  und bleibt R.D.Anderson.  Genauso wie es von Stargate der Serie ein  Reboot geben soll.... Stargate ist und bleibt R.D.Anderson.





Emke schrieb:


> Ben Browder (Cameron Mitchell) hat aber seine Sache auch gut gemacht später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, weder die Übernahme der Teamleitung durch Mitchell noch Atlantis waren Reboots.
Was einen Reboot angeht, kann ich nur was über eine geplante Filmtrilogie finden, die sich auf die ursprünglichen Pläne von Roland Emmerich stützen soll. Fortsetzungen zum Original-Film, die die Serie ignorieren, waren ja schon lange im Gespräch, jetzt wird offenbar der Original-Film ebenfalls rebootet. Für Fans der Serie eigentlich eine gute Nachricht: Schließlich kann der alte Film dann nach wie vor als Anfang der Serie betrachtet werden (wenn auch mit anderen Schauspielern und was es noch so alles an Unterschieden gibt), während die neuen Filme wieder etwas ganz neues, eigenständiges sein können.


----------



## Evolverx (18. Juni 2016)

Es ist schon lustig das sie es immer wieder versuchen. Ich bin nie ein Fan von MacGyver gewesen und ein Fan von richard dean anderson wurde ich erst durch Stargate aber auch ich betrachte MacGyver als Kultserie und an eben solchen vergreift man sich nicht. Anderson wird immer der einzig wahre darsteller dieser rolle sein genauso wie David Hasselhoff immer der einzig wahre Michael Knight bleiben wird. Auch der Knight Rider Reboot von 2008 war nicht der erfolg den man sich erhofft hatte. Die Serie war zwar zu beginn ganz gut und als das produktionsbudget im verlauf der staffel eingestampft wurde war sie noch ganz ok aber es war eben nicht das orginal. 
Auch mit den besten schauspielern der welt und unbegrenztem finanziellen rückhalt wird es mit MacGyver ganz genauso laufen wiel man den erfolg einer Kultserie nunmal nicht wiederholen kann.


----------



## Dosentier (18. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube MacGyver, hat damals auch einfach als Serie so gut funktioniert, weil es eben einfach in die damalige Zeit gepasst hat.
Genauso wie Knight Rider oder das A-Team.
Das waren für ihre Zeiten alles tolle Serien, die einfach den Zahn der Zeit getroffen haben.
Davon ab, das man mangels Internet etc. auch keine wirklichen anderen Serien oder Infos zu überhaupt irgendwas aus dem Bereich bekommen konnte.

Lost, die Serie hat für seine damaligen Verhältnisse und die Zeit auch sehr gut funktioniert, genauso wie The Big Bang Theorie etc.
Wenn man diese beiden Serien in 20-25 Jahren noch mal Rebooten würde, wäre es auch fraglich, ob sie so oder etwas verändert nochmal funktionieren würden.


----------



## Pherim (18. Juni 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Das waren für ihre Zeiten alles tolle Serien, die einfach den Zahn der Zeit getroffen haben.


Ich schätze mal du meinst "Nerv der Zeit".  "Zahn der Zeit" klingt aber in dem Zusammenhang echt lustig.


----------



## ten10 (18. Juni 2016)

Was für ein Computer/Video-Spiel ist das  denn ??


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Juni 2016)

ten10 schrieb:


> Was für ein Computer/Video-Spiel ist das  denn ??



Das sind diese Spiele, die nur aus einer laaaangen Cutscene bestehen. Konsumiert man diese Spiele über bestimmte Anbieter ist es sogar möglich zwischendurch Verbraucherinformationen zu erhalten.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

Das Problem ist das er zu Eingebildet und zu selbst sicher auf Tritt als Figur . Wenn nicht sogar überheblich
und man kauft es einem Jungen Menschen der Magyver sein soll nicht ab er mit diese Einstellung schlau wirken soll . Der Alte Magyver war bescheiden hatte Lebens erfahrung wo durch seine Fähigkeiten sich mit denn Jahren Entwickelt haben und der vorher auch schon Talent hatte . Er muss nie aufgezwungen seine Fähigkeiten benutzen , sondern aus Notlagen wie , Gefangenschafft , Rettung  oder Aufklärung Missionen die Meisten nicht immer Glatt liefen, sich was einfallen müsste um zu entkommen . 
Er wirkte als Mensch mehr als ein Zivilist und nicht wie ein Held der der Überflieger ist beim Militär .
Also mann sollte sich schon an die Halten sonst ist man als Regi Typ kein richtiger Fan sondern will wieder was neues was erschaffen , was mit der 90 Jahre Serie nicht mehr zu tun hat .


----------



## Spruso (19. Juni 2016)

Sie propieren den Reboot noch einmal...*mäh, lass die Serie doch bitte in Frieden ruhen.*

Sie machen die ganze Folge neu...*OK, wenn schon, dann schon.*

Sie tauschen den ganzen Cast aus...*Super.*

...ausser Lucas Till...*NEIN, ausgerechnet dieses Milchbubi / Hackfr**** / unsympatische Exemplar der Spezies Mensch, welcher dem Original aber sowas von nicht gerecht wird*


----------



## Anevay (19. Juni 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Die Serie neu aufleben zu lassen würde funktionieren aber NICHT SOOOO



Ich bin generell kein Fan von Reboots. Wofür? Haben die Macher denn keine neuen Serienideen mit Kultpotential mehr? 
Der einzige Reboot im Serienbereich, den ich genial fand, war Battlestar Galactica. Alle anderen Versuche der Wiederbelebung 
waren bis jetzt einfach nur doof und aufgewärmter Kaffee von vorgestern. 




TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Gab doch schon ein Reboot.



Bwwwwahahahahahaha!  Grundgütiger, ist das geil! Danke für das Vid. Hab mich schlapp gelacht. Kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. Juni 2016)

Anevay schrieb:


> Ich bin generell kein Fan von Reboots. Wofür? Haben die Macher denn keine neuen Serienideen mit Kultpotential mehr?


Ich glaube genau das ist das Problem, Ideenlosigkeit und die Angst was zu machen, weil man nicht kalkulieren kann, ob es gut ankommt oder nicht. Zudem ist der Aufwand was neues zu erschaffen größer, als auf bekanntes Material zurückzugreifen, was am Ende den Gewinn reduziert.

Als der erste Trailer zu der Serie kam, da hab ich schon die Hände überm Kopf zusammengeschlagen, das war einfach nur Scheiße. Der Typ ist auch eine komplette Fehlbesetzung für die Hauptrolle.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (19. Juni 2016)

Ok alles schön und gut nur ich Persönlich hätte bock auf eine Magyver Serie . Wenn sie gut gemacht ist .
Das der Typ Milch bubbi Face hat und zu überheblich rüber kommt ist schon ein Problem . Zu ersten Serie .
Ich finde Reboots gar nicht so schlecht natürlich wenn Jahre vergehen sind die Orginal Schauspieler deutlich älter . Z.b würde ich mir einen Reboot wünschen von Stargate Sg1 . Einer der erfolgreichsten Serien überhaupt . Besser sie machen es neu und haben die Kritik der Leser die sich beschwert haben als Fan auch zu Herzen genommen . Dann könnte der Zweiter Anlauf klappe so fern der Film Maker Typ auch sich in die Fans hinein versetzen kann oder ne Umfrage startet was man gut fand .


----------



## AC3 (19. Juni 2016)

unterirdisch.
da ist das original ja 1000 mal besser!
der reboot wird genauso mies wie der reboot von knight rider.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOEe1uzurKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Cicero (20. Juni 2016)

568
"Auch das  Handlungskonzept wird verändert und MacGyver gründet nun mit dem  ehemaligen CIA-Agenten Jack Dalton, der von Eads verkörpert wird, eine  eigene Regierungsorganisation."

What?!?!?!? Lasst doch einfach mal die alten Sachen in Frieden ruhen und denkt´ auch doch mal was eigenes aus. Dieses ganze Reboot-, Prequel-, Sequel-, alternative Zeitlinien- Manie, auch bei Kinofilmen, geht mir so langsam aber sicher mächtig auf den Zeiger.


----------



## asdwin248 (20. Juni 2016)

OHA


----------



## WasEnLos (20. Juni 2016)

Verstehe auch nicht, warum es ein Reboot sein muss. Man könnte ja wenigstens eine Fortsetzung draus machen, dann müsste man auch nicht krampfhaft versuchen Anderson zu kopieren (Was hier eindeutig nicht funktioniert). Alleine die Frisur ist aus den 80ern und trägt heute doch kein Schwein mehr. Außerdem wird hier Charme gegen Arroganz und Narzismus getauscht.
Hätte es vielleicht wirklich interessant gefunden, wenn Anderson mitspielt und quasi Lehrmeister etc. von einem neuen "Macgyver" wird, von mir aus sein Sohn, oder irgend ein Typ, der von der schiefen Bahn geholt wird, a la Batman of the Future etc.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen, dass ich mir keine der Serien (A-Team, Knight Rider, Macgyver), mehr anschauen kann, da mein Verständnis von Filmen mittlerweile eine Veränderung durchgemacht hat. Nicht unbedingt anspruchsvoller, aber die Serien der 80er sind in sich schon seeeehr monoton und es gibt kaum Charakterentwicklung bzw. Storyentwicklung, da man mehr in abgeschlossenen Einzelfolgen dachte, die nach Schema "F" laufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2016)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Hätte es vielleicht wirklich interessant gefunden, wenn Anderson mitspielt und quasi Lehrmeister etc. von einem neuen "Macgyver" wird, von mir aus sein Sohn, oder irgend ein Typ, der von der schiefen Bahn geholt wird, a la Batman of the Future etc.



Das wäre auf jeden Fall der bessere Ansatz gewesen.


----------

